# July 4 weekend trolley meet at IRM



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

The annual ad-hoc meeting of the LargeScale Trolley group will again take place during the July 4 weekend at Illinois Railway Musueum. A new event this year is a "build it in 90 days or less" contest to see who has the most dexterous fingers and creative (devious?) mind when it comes to model building. 


For details, you need to join the LST group on Yahoo. Some movies of previous events are available on YouTube.


It always proves to be an enjoyable weekend, thanks to the good folks at IRM and the incredible assortment of equipment that they run for their trolley parade.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds fun.


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

IT IS FUN , where else can you go and see and ride on/ in , REAL electric trains , diesel powered trains , and steam powered trains , and hang out with the large scale trolley group , a lot of them from here at MLS . And visit St Aubins which is very near by the IRM . 
We really enjoyed the year we went , and would like to see it again , I just wish it was closer to SW Indiana .


----------

